# Has anyone been fishing the sandbars from a ladder recently? Any success?



## OldRiver

It seems that there are some who have actually fished off a ladder on the sandbars and had some luck. Has anyone heard of someone having success with this recently? How many shots are they getting at fish? What kind of fish are they targeting? How are they setting up their rods? Seems like everything I have read tells a story of seeing lots of fish but no reports of actually catching anything? I love the idea of seeing lots of fish but does anyone actually have success going after pomps, cobia or reds? Thank you for your input. OldRiver


----------



## NoMoSurf

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/pomp-skunk-2014-a-337337/


----------



## shupakabra

is this kinda like when you hire that new guy on the crew and send him off to the warehouse to look for the "sky hook"


----------



## MoganMan

shupakabra said:


> is this kinda like when you hire that new guy on the crew and send him off to the warehouse to look for the "sky hook"


Or send the new guy to the kitchen for the bacon stretcher or a fresh pot of steam!


----------



## NoMoSurf

I dont think he is kidding. I have heard of people cobia fishing with a ladder on the sandbar. the link I posted above has a guy that caught a pompano off hi ladder earlier today or yesterday.


----------



## mulletmeat

do it . when you wack em keep it to yourself


----------



## shupakabra

How hard do you guys laugh when you see a guy haulin a big yellow ladder out into the surf?


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## hsiF deR

shupakabra said:


> is this kinda like when you hire that new guy on the crew and send him off to the warehouse to look for the "sky hook"


Is fairly common over in Walton County.


----------



## Justin618

I actually thought of this last night for spotting rays and cownose.


----------



## OldRiver

Well, I think it is interesting that there are not more people giving it a shot. Seems like it would be a blast and if you hooked up it would be friggin awesome. Is there really no one out there who ladder fishes regularly, seriously, not jacking. Sounds like there is an opportunity to reach a legendary status on this forum if you can produce from a ladder. Am I right? What about the guy in 2010 who landed a cobe on a ladder? Is he still at it? What about all the other threads listed under the search for "ladder fishing"? Do these folks not document their catches or do they catch anything? I just find it hard to believe no one is having luck with this strategy. I mean you catch them off the beach, from a kayak and a boat, right? Why is there not more information about people catching them from a ladder? Maybe people are too lazy or clumsy to fish the surf from a ladder? Maybe they cannot swim? I know there is one guy who had a close encounter with a shark. Maybe it's too dangerous? Maybe the concept of ladder fishing for pomps, reds, cobes, etc. is in its infancy and has yet to take off? It is an adventurous mans way of sight fishing. Maybe even a poor'er man's way of sight fishing. Maybe we need some women out there ladder fishing? Maybe that will get more folks out there? Maybe there needs to be the first annual ladder fishing tournament of the gulf coast to pull all the ladder fishermen out of their wholes where all the ladder fishermen meet? Seems that it is pretty easy for some to laugh at someone who would fish on a ladder as well. Does anyone have any real experience doing this? I am not talking about watching and laughing at someone as having experience. I am talking legit, on the ladder surf fishing experience, like wtbfishin's 2014 pomp skunk report. That was legit. Sounds like he worked at it a while and figured something out with his fly rod. Seems like if you had a cobe rod rigged with maybe a berkley eel and some kind of smaller live/dead bait rig you could have a great opportunity to get a shot at a COBE and if there are as many fish out there as some of these threads say there are then you should have plenty of shots at pomps and reds. What about wtbfishin's intermediate sinking fly line. That sounds like it works. Any feed back greatly appreciated. Thanks, OldRiver


----------



## OldRiver

Bananatom, that top picture you posted of the beautiful lady fishing off the platform is still being made. Called the guy today. He is in texas. That platform goes for $500. He said it would also cost about $500 to ship it to the gulf shores area. 
Justin618, do you sight fish for rays and cownose? And you will have to excuse me, i am not familiar with cownose. What are cownose? 
Thanks, OldRiver


----------



## OldRiver

shupakabra said:


> How hard do you guys laugh when you see a guy haulin a big yellow ladder out into the surf?


Shup, have you seen guys carrying ladders into the surf? If you have, how many guys have you seen carrying ladders in the surf? Just curious, OldRiver


----------



## OldRiver

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 273489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273513


Bananatom, that top picture you posted of the beautiful lady fishing off the platform is still being made. Called the guy today. He is in texas. That platform goes for $500. He said it would also cost about $500 to ship it to the gulf shores area.


----------



## OldRiver

Justin618 said:


> I actually thought of this last night for spotting rays and cownose.


Justin618, do you sight fish for rays and cownose? And you will have to excuse me, I am not familiar with cownose. What are cownose?
Thanks, OldRiver


----------



## fisherkins

dat bucket truck, love it


----------



## lowprofile

Really common in destin. During cobia season you can drive along the coast and expect to see atleast two out there. I wanted to do it there and okaloosa flats but never bought a ladder.


----------



## lowprofile

OldRiver said:


> Bananatom, that top picture you posted of the beautiful lady fishing off the platform is still being made. Called the guy today. He is in texas. That platform goes for $500. He said it would also cost about $500 to ship it to the gulf shores area.


Bs. There is no way that costs $500 to ship. I'm not saying your a liar but I think he misquoted or doesn't want to hassle with shipping.

If it comes to it you can drive to get one. My wife's Mazda would take us from Pensacola to corpus and back for $170


----------



## neckmoe

Or send the newbie to the bridge to request the Captains Crank so we can put down the antenna's.


----------



## specktackler57

i did it when i was a teen.it works well.float it out on a blow up boat.we killed pomps and many other fish doing this.


----------



## Justin618

OldRiver said:


> Justin618, do you sight fish for rays and cownose? And you will have to excuse me, I am not familiar with cownose. What are cownose?
> Thanks, OldRiver


I went yesterday bc when I was on the boat Tuesday in the sound I saw them everywhere, along with rays. So I got stuff together and headed to the general area I was and didn't see them. I had my youngin with me so I couldn't wade out to far away from him.

But im.sure something like this would work for sighting rays


----------



## doggfish

Couldn't you use one of those box things people use at golf matches (periscope) instead of hauling a ladder around? I have been here in Orange Beach all this week maybe I just needed the boom truck lol
doggfish
your best friend you have never met
:thumbup:


----------



## OldRiver

lowprofile said:


> Bs. There is no way that costs $500 to ship. I'm not saying your a liar but I think he misquoted or doesn't want to hassle with shipping.
> 
> If it comes to it you can drive to get one. My wife's Mazda would take us from Pensacola to corpus and back for $170


lowprofile, I agree with you about the shipping and I should not have said it cost $500 to ship the platform. That is not exactly what the fellow said. He said it would cost just about "as much" to ship it as it cost to buy it, which is $500. He did not say it cost $500 to ship it. You could definitely drive over there and pick it up for less than $500. You also mentioned that he might not want to hassle with shjpping it. That was the impression I got when I spoke with him yesterday. It also sounded like the platform is not exactly a hot item right now. He said he had not been pushing it too hard as of lately. Thank you for your input, OldRiver


----------



## OldRiver

*10' Werner Aluminum Platform Ladder*

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/09/12/a-step-above-the-others/


----------



## shupakabra

Please excuse my skepticism, but since I'm the new guy on the forum from out of state asking a bunch of questions (which you guys have more than answered for me) I find it coincidental that someone start talking about how awesome it is fishing from a ladder in the surf.

I foresee a thread titled "that shupakabra guy from North Dakota "FELL" (pun intended) for the ladder in the surf gag" with a picture of my ass falling off a ladder that's legs sunk into the sand.


----------



## lowprofile

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/ladder-ling-68321/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_agDssqJyhk


----------



## Realtor

creative


----------



## BananaTom

OldRiver said:


> Bananatom, that top picture you posted of the beautiful lady fishing off the platform is still being made. Called the guy today. He is in texas. That platform goes for $500. He said it would also cost about $500 to ship it to the gulf shores area.


I am sure the Breeze Boys can build these.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab

*Surf Ladders*

Bring us a picture! I know we can build it!!!


----------



## BananaTom

Emerald Coast Fab said:


> Bring us a picture! I know we can build it!!!


David, look at the pic above with Girl on it


----------



## OldRiver

shupakabra said:


> Please excuse my skepticism, but since I'm the new guy on the forum from out of state asking a bunch of questions (which you guys have more than answered for me) I find it coincidental that someone start talking about how awesome it is fishing from a ladder in the surf.
> 
> I foresee a thread titled "that shupakabra guy from North Dakota "FELL" (pun intended) for the ladder in the surf gag" with a picture of my ass falling off a ladder that's legs sunk into the sand.


Shup, you mentioned that you are new to the forum and that you are from out of state. I am also new to the forum and Ijoined the same day you joined. I, too, am from out of state.

If any non natives visit the area and they want to catch fish, then the PFF is their greatest resource. That is why I am trying to leverage this sight for information on ladder fishing. There are alot of reports on here. Now whether or not they are true is another thing and that is what I am trying to figure out. Are folks catching anything off ladders? If so, how are they doing it and can they prove it? 

Also, I think it is probably a given, that, if you do attempt to fish off a ladder in the surf, then you will probably fall off the ladder, especially if there are rod(s) (conventional/fly), sunscreen, hats, sunglasses, slippery steps, dry bag/box, artificial/live/dead bait, flies, plyers, food, refreshments and hookups involved. Not saying one can expect to hookup, but if they did, I think it would increase your chance of loosing your balance and taking a fall from the ladder. While learning to fish from a ladder is probably not as hard as learning to ride a bike, it is still probably challenging and just like when you learned how to ride a bike, you fell. I know I did and still do on occasion. Thanks for your input, OldRiver


----------



## bigrick

Plenty of people fish on ladders in the surf, especially for pompano. Just pick your days, any time theres a north wind and no surf you should be fine


----------



## OldRiver

*Found another article about a dude tarpon fishing off a 10' ladder.*

http://www.fcka.net/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6530


----------



## MrFish

Turn your speakers down. The music choice is horrible.


----------



## OldRiver

*First article I posted about tarpon fishing from a ladder did not allow to click it.*

Here it is.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/09/12/a-step-above-the-others/


----------



## BananaTom

Now would be the time to sit up there with two poles, one for pompano, and one the Cobia when they come swimming past you.

Like this guy just sitting there, and one come to the boat

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/surprise-ling-337793


----------



## OldRiver

*Ladder fishing in other parts of the world.*


----------



## OldRiver

I wonder what the measurements are on this type of outfit?


----------



## OldRiver

Almost looks like they are jigging for crappie.


----------



## OldRiver

BananaTom said:


> David, look at the pic above with Girl on it


Dave and BananaTom, what about this (see link below) in an 8' version with a lighter seat, maybe even a bicycle seat. Fellow says the 10' model is only 40lbs. It folds and it's portable. OldRiver

http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/47-diy/34727-aluminum-tripods.html


----------



## OldRiver

Emerald Coast Fab said:


> Bring us a picture! I know we can build it!!!


Quote:
Originally Posted by BananaTom 
David, look at the pic above with Girl on it
Dave and BananaTom, what about this (see link below) in an 8' version with a lighter seat, maybe even a bicycle seat. Fellow says the 10' model is only 40lbs. It folds and it's portable. OldRiver

http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/47-...m-tripods.html
Share


----------



## OldRiver

Emerald Coast Fab said:


> Bring us a picture! I know we can build it!!!


Wrong link. Here is the correct link to the tripod.
Old River

http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/47-diy/34727-aluminum-tripods.html


----------



## wilfish4774

Fishing in the surf is not for everyone. It can be dangerous. This having been said,, if a person experiences it long enough they may learn something that others cannot know.


----------



## bigtallluke

I just read all 5 pages of this thread, and I must say.... I laughed more than a few times at some of the comments ( the skeptical ones) and of the picture of the boom truck In the surf! Hilarious! 
On a serious note, sight fishing from a leader is no joke! I personally haven't done it, but I kick myself every time I go to my fishing spot and see guys on ladders in near area slap wearing the fish out while I catch little to nothing from the beach. I assure you it produces fish!! I have seen it multiple times with my own eyes! To really answer the question for myself its probably because I haven't bought an aluminum ladder, and although I'm in excellent shape I don't feel like lugging my 10' fiberglass ladder down to "my spot" along with all my gear. An aluminum ladder and a wider variety of jigs is on my list of things to buy though, because I know its productive. It does take more energy, and maybe a bit more "skill", but I'm not sure why more people don't do this also. On clear days I can sight cast on fish from the beach!!! Imagine how much more productive it would be when you are right there in the "zone" with the fish and able to cast accurately in front of them!! I personally think that we don't hear more about it, is because the guys who do it well don't want to advertise it. The ones I have seen have absolutely slayed the pompano, and if it were me, then I wouldn't be broad casting how I did it either ;-)


----------



## Gulflady

Thanks so much for all who contributed to this thread, I loved your comments and all the links! Very entertaining


----------



## a

*My surf stand*

Dragged this out of the back of my garage…spurred by the recent post, I dragged it out to a shallow bar last weekend. After about 2 hours, I had sighted a couple pompano, and a small shark or cobe. 
Tripod, folding legs with a ladder. Purchased at GBB&T about 10 years ago.


----------



## wtbfishin

a now that thing is perfect, looks comfy, what does it weigh?


----------



## a

ill try to lift it with the boga grip..., and get back to u


----------

